# Angels and Demons



## Slot (Aug 27, 2005)

Apparently the prequel to the Davinci Code, something I must say I have yet to pick up and read, I was quite disappointed with this book after all the hype I'd heard built up around Dan Brown's first book.

Frankly, though it had its wisedom filled moments, it seemed to be preaching religion throughout, and overall proved to act as a poorly written action movie tossed into book form. 

The main characters seemed to have too many perfections for my taste, and the only character I had any heart for was the Camerlengo. While the book did have its twists and surprises, those did not make up for the fact that the book's main intensity and reason for thriving proved to be ended quickly in a weak and dissappointing manner.

Between this, the awkwardly unnecessary sexual portions of the book which seem to be derrived from some very awkward teenage fantasies, and for a handful of other reasons, I quite regret letting this be the book I chose off the New York Times bestseller list for my English assignment.


----------



## blademasterzzz (Aug 27, 2005)

Tasteless, thoughtless junk, just like the DaVinci code.


----------



## Saponification (Aug 27, 2005)

The sex is actually pretty funny. I'm sure it was supposed to be. Nothing could be that funny by accident.


----------



## Chris Miller (Aug 27, 2005)

*re: angles*

I have to agree with you about D. Brown.  That he even got published, much less became enormously successful, is a complete mystery to me.  I do know a few people who claim to enjoy his stuff.

I think part of the problem is that North America  is approaching a sort of semi-literacy.  My dad is highly educated and has published a number of scholarly works, and he liked D. Code (a retarded book by any quality writing standard).  I'm trying to, but I just don't understand.  I guess it's like rock music.  I know it's crap from a musical standpoint compared to classic.  But I still enjoy it a lot more.

I don't think grammar or English is really taught anymore.  My son used to watch videos every week in English.  That you at least have to read a book, albeit a really useless example from literary standpoint, is I suppose a step up.  I wonder if you could tell me what your assignment is?  I'm just curious.

(I think, from having read TDC, that D.B. has some sexual "issues.")


----------



## Slot (Aug 27, 2005)

The assignment was to read The Scarlet Letter, and then one of 10 books taken from the New York Times Bestseller list, write summaries and opinions for each, and then be prepared to discuss the difference between an example of classic and modern literature at the start of school. 

Quite frankly, I'm wishing I'd chose something that would have proved more thought provoking, or even Velocity, the book I originally had in my hands.

I agree on the talk of D.Brown's issues.


----------



## Chris Miller (Aug 28, 2005)

I would be far more inclined to call a Duckman comic book literature than any novel by Dan Brown.  Maybe I am not sure what the definition of literature is.


----------



## damien_frosst (Aug 28, 2005)

_Angels and Deamons_ wasn't a great literary classic.  And it was written to a standard that most people could follow along.  A couple of interesting twists here and there, but for the most part, predictable.

I found the novel to be what I'd expect to see if you had an art major spend a couple weekends in Rome, really.  It just seemed to press the points of "famous place in Rome with art" and "secret thing you need to be smart to know."

It's not a horrible book, but it's also not great.


----------

